# Forum Home Renovation Tools & Products  sds bit stuck hard

## phild01

I seem to be jinxed at the moment with my tools.  Today I was using my 4th ever rotary hammer drill.  In all the time I have used these things I have never experienced a bit that will not fall out when removing.  It is a new Makita that has worked very well.  Anyone else experienced an sds bit that will not budge and any ideas for getting it out?

----------


## Uncle Bob

I'm not sure what an SDS bit is, but yeah, it's quite common for normal masonry bits to stick (for me anyway) with the keyless chucks. 
I normally just put the drill back in and extra tighten it, go forward, then it usually reverses out.

----------


## phild01

SDS is different, these bits just drop in with no chuck tightening...don't get me started on my damned keyless chucks, had a gutful of them and the wasted money.

----------


## The Bleeder

Ok, it's not the drill chuck usually but the drill bit. 
The end of the drill bit (cheap ones) tend to mushroom out when used on hammer action. 
Spray some WD40, Lanox or other lubricant down the drill shaft into the chuck. 
Put a non secured vice on the drill bit then hold the collar in the release position and hit the vice with a big hammer. 
May take a bit of a wack but they usually come out. After the bit comes out throw the bit away.  
Now you should put some Lithium Moly grease on a new bit and insert and release it from the chuck. This will re-grease the chuck. 
Use only good quality bits.

----------


## phild01

Thanks Steve, I will try what you say.  I guess cheap bits in cheap tools work, but cheap bits in good tools is a no-no.

----------


## r3nov8or

I use grease on the bit every time I use my SDS rotary hammer drill. That's what the instructions say for mine and never had a problem.

----------


## Belair_Boy

Totally agree with the use of Lithium Moly grease every time.
If the SDS bit is used 'dry' it can weld into the chuck and cannot be removed without something breaking.
A mate had his expensive Hilti hammer ruined after lending it someone who didn't follow the instructions about greasing.
Good tool and good bits and still problems if not treated with respect. 
A good idea to grease your impact driver bits as well, same problem can happen. :Smilie:

----------


## phild01

I take on board the comments about greasing.  I usually ensure the bits are greased and I have gone through plenty of work over the years destroying 3, but never had a bit stick even just a bit.  This one is stuck rock hard.

----------


## Gaza

While talking about sds drills you will be surprised that the brand name drills go a lot easyer at drilling than the $69 cheap ones

----------


## phild01

The Bleeder, thanks Steve. I just tried your advice and it tapped out doing what you said.  The bits' shank was greasy and in perfect condition.  I put it back in and it was stuck again so tapped it back out.  This is a brand new Makita less than a month old and not used much.  Always used the supplied grease and more so than I did with the previous 3 el-cheapos.  One thing I always noticed was that it was tricky to insert a bit in the unit and considered it part of having a quality tool.  Now I am not so sure.  I think I may need to return it.

----------


## r3nov8or

There are different types of SDS. E.g. SDS-plus. Maybe the Makita is different to the bits you already had?

----------


## phild01

> There are different types of SDS. E.g. SDS-plus. Maybe the Makita is different to the bits you already had?

  
Hmmm, more research :Frown:

----------


## Random Username

At least with the ozito you can afford to have a dedicated drill for each drill bit - don't have to remove them then!!!!!!

----------


## Bedford

Finding the Correct Masonry Drill Bit: SDS, SDS-Plus, SDS Max, and Spline Drive : eReplacementParts.com  :Smilie:

----------


## r3nov8or

Looking a Sydney tools, some Makita's use SDSplus and some use SDSmax

----------


## Gaza

Sds max is big size shank

----------


## phild01

I checked my drill and it is SDS+ and the bit that got jammed is also SDS+ (2 open grooves and 2 closed grooves 10mm dia).  SDS and SDS+ are interchangeable.  I will probably need to return the drill for an el cheapo again.  That would be a shame because this Makita clearly performs better otherwise.

----------


## manofaus

i had the same trouble, until i realised it was a turn to remove not a pull down chuck.

----------

